# Top Gun a la NZ



## Strike (22 Mar 2008)

My brother sent this to me...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BzU1sYPjzo&eurl=http://widget-3e.slide.com/widgets/yoYtWraps.swf

Mods:  Feel free to move this if I've posted in the wrong place.


----------



## Danjanou (22 Mar 2008)

Priceless 8)


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Mar 2008)

:rofl:

that was just funny


----------



## AirCanuck (22 Mar 2008)

sweet.  Just makes me look more forward to the griffon.


----------



## benny88 (22 Mar 2008)

Wait...so you guys DON'T like it when I wave my hands in the air in the bar and show you HUD tapes?


----------



## AirCanuck (22 Mar 2008)

I like HUD tapes.  Just not in slow-mo. hahaha  ;D


----------



## RangerRay (23 Mar 2008)

Classic!  8)


----------



## dwalter (23 Mar 2008)

Oh good times! I'm going to have to show this one to my friends.


----------



## Rocketryan (23 Mar 2008)

That was funny


----------



## Bandit1 (3 Apr 2008)

Thanks for the laugh.... ;D

F-14 Wassup ->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKY2QY3z-GE

Pump It ->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqaWdkdFb3Y

and my personal favourite from WAY back in the day....

The 526th FIS "The Black Knights" F-86  ->  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQL9Kxxd88s

Bandit


----------



## dwalter (4 Apr 2008)

Well since we are all posting our favourite flying videos, this is one of mine. A diet Pepsi ad from the 80's that many of you have probably seen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBQnS9UCq0k&feature=related


----------



## armyvern (4 Apr 2008)

I remember that one!!  ;D


----------



## AirCanuck (7 Apr 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sd_-iEv5VDU
A buddy sent me that one a couple days ago  ;D


----------

